# Weekly wood Lady Gaga



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2015)

Not for sale just planed a couple plain old PNW walnut boards. I wonder why this walnut has no color  Isn't it supposed to be brown or at least sorta purplelish??? I guess I could stain or paint it???  wonder what causes the salmon color?? @phinds any Ideas.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 11


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jan 21, 2015)

wow ugly old wood..........lol
Mike I get lucky and see hint of some walnut color like that when I dig or find a washout stump. So could it be some kind of mineral stain?
I don't know but as one of my buddies always says "She sure is Purdy"

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 21, 2015)

Mike - awesome pieces! If you were selling them, I'd definitely be getting in line for them - even at the risk of winding up in the doghouse...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2015)

DavidDobbs said:


> wow ugly old wood..........lol
> Mike I get lucky and see hint of some walnut color like that when I dig or find a washout stump. So could it be some kind of mineral stain?
> I don't know but as one of my buddies always says "She sure is Purdy"
> 
> Dave


 Do not know- they are 8' long so not a stump???


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Mike - awesome pieces! If you were selling them, I'd definitely be getting in line for them - even at the risk of winding up in the doghouse...




At this point they are NOT as stated above for sale. I put them here so I could get comments/ guess's on coloration. looks like curly Pink ivory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 21, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> At this point they are NOT as stated above for sale. I put them here so I could get comments/ guess's on coloration. looks like curly Pink ivory.



Yup - know they're not for sale - hence the "if"! (I wouldn't sell them either!)

No idea on what causes the color - I just know that's some awesome looking walnut!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 21, 2015)

I've had greens and reds in air dried walnut before so why not pinks? Insanely pretty regardless of the cause!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 21, 2015)

That's amazing. The awesomeness of the walnut in your stash never ceases to amaze me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Jan 21, 2015)

Mike, this Walnut is clearly defective, and thus should be sent to me immediately for genetic analysis. Unfortunately, this destroys the wood in the process, so don't expect it back.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> That's amazing. The awesomeness of the walnut in your stash never ceases to amaze me.


Josh walnut always amazes me- I hate going thru the pile though I get nothing done but back and forth to the planer.......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 21, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Josh walnut always amazes me- I hate going thru the pile though I get nothing done but back and forth to the planer.......


I would have the same problem. I think I've spent more time sanding rough wood to see the figure than I have actually done woodworking haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 21, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Not for sale just planed a couple plain old PNW walnut boards. I wonder why this walnut has no color  Isn't it supposed to be brown or at least sorta purplelish??? I guess I could stain or paint it???  wonder what causes the salmon color?? @phinds any Ideas.



PNG "walnut" is not walnut (genus Juglans) it is Dracontomelon dao and is commonly called paldao and your choice of about 50 other common names. Yours is among the prettiest I've ever seen.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2015)

PNW = Pacific North WEST It is walnut


phinds said:


> PNG "walnut" is not walnut (genus Juglans) it is Dracontomelon dao and is commonly called paldao and your choice of about 50 other common names. Yours is among the prettiest I've ever seen.


----------



## phinds (Jan 21, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> PNW = Pacific North WEST It is walnut


Well, see, that's what you get when you use obscure acronyms

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2015)

phinds said:


> Well, see, that's what you get when you use obscure acronyms


 Pretty obscure for some one in New York..................


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2015)

Been at the pile again today - When loaded this- lets just say I was focused- Hurt my back about a third of the way thru and after that was focused not on wood but sitting down in my nice heated truck seat. My son unloaded for me. Again I visited but was more focused on pain then wood. Normally I would have set aside special pieces -so this pile is Kinda Like @Kevin sawing down trees and the joy-as we see in his pictures in those beautiful red butts--Ooopppps can I say that???? I have been going thru pile and OMG more curl- different tree and color 11 1/2 wide 7/8 planed 9' long this one I cut to 4' to handle.
 It is like christmas.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Kevin (Jan 22, 2015)

Beautiful stuff. Where was this stuff logged?


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 22, 2015)

Looks like you scored there, I have a theory that the soil has something to do with the color of walnut, the blackest walnut I've seen is stuff from Missouri and Iowa, from areas near the Mississippi and Missouri rivers, the rich soil I'm thinking....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Beautiful stuff. Where was this stuff logged?




I see you edited title thanks. I like that better.......... It was logged where you are not supposed to find it. I will not say where- kinda like your patch but this is even more vulnerable I raid old barns. I will tell you though- it is not where you would look for it. Ps it did not come from forest- orchard- it came from yards........


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Looks like you scored there, I have a theory that the soil has something to do with the color of walnut, the blackest walnut I've seen is stuff from Missouri and Iowa, from areas near the Mississippi and Missouri rivers, the rich soil I'm thinking....


 It is soil -climate and competition.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 22, 2015)

I just don't want the search engines indexing the P word on our site is all. I just added it to the word filter. Now anytiume someone uses the p word _candy_ will show up.

I know how you find your wood I just didn't know if you knew where it grew. Stunning stuff man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I just don't want the search engines indexing the P word on our site is all. I just added it to the word filter. Now anytiume someone uses the p word _candy_ will show up.
> 
> I know how you find your wood I just didn't know if you knew where it grew. Stunning stuff man.



Kevin as soon as I posted I thought of it and wished I would have used a different word. I used hardwood in a craigslist add title once. OMG you would not believe the spam- some of them were cute though............. thanks again for changing it and Thanks for the compliments. Walnut like that is amazing. !! The wonderment of nature put on our pallet- WOOD!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2015)

more candy

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 22, 2015)

LOVE that last one! Looks more like coco than walnut!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2015)

SENC said:


> LOVE that last one! Looks more like coco than walnut!


 Isn't that wild for walnut..........

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 22, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Isn't that wild for walnut..........


Yep. Its like corn with a p.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 22, 2015)

That last piece is awesome !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (Jan 22, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Not for sale just planed a couple plain old PNW walnut boards. I wonder why this walnut has no color  Isn't it supposed to be brown or at least sorta purplelish??? I guess I could stain or paint it???  wonder what causes the salmon color?? @phinds any Ideas.
> 
> 
> just...WOW. You lucky dog!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## elnino (Jan 23, 2015)

Looks like paradox walnut. I bet the lumber is a little denser than black Walnut, English, or California Walnut. Now paradox root stock used to grow English walnuts.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 23, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Pretty obscure for some one in New York..................


----------



## Kevin (Jan 23, 2015)

elnino said:


> Looks like paradox walnut. I bet the lumber is a little denser than black Walnut, English, or California Walnut. Now paradox root stock used to grow English walnuts.



This is new to me I'd like to hear more about it.


----------



## phinds (Jan 23, 2015)

Kevin said:


> This is new to me I'd like to hear more about it.


Same for me.


----------



## elnino (Jan 23, 2015)

Paradox is a hybrid of Californian black Walnut and English Walnut. It doesn't reproduce(no nuts) it grows faster and denser than either parent tree and looks amazing. I think you guys might know it as bastogne??

Anyhow it seems now Walnut growers are using this as root stock to prevent a few diseases that the old California rootstock with English spliced to it now is more likely to get.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 23, 2015)

elnino said:


> Paradox is a hybrid of Californian black Walnut and English Walnut. It doesn't reproduce(no nuts) it grows faster and denser than either parent tree and looks amazing. I think you guys might know it as bastogne??
> 
> Anyhow it seems now Walnut growers are using this as root stock to prevent a few diseases that the old California rootstock with English spliced to it now is more likely to get.


Yes, you are describing Bastogne walnut, I had just never heard the name paradox walnut before but I see on the internet that it's fairly common


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2015)

Back to the candy- if you get sick of it- tell me. Busy all weekend- spring weather in Jan- 56 -go figure. a little crotch and a 4 x6 wonder why some are red- some are brown and some are black? environmental. Type? The old guy that cut these down and dried them did a great job- crotch's have no checking. the big one is 14 1/2 across. They are bookmatched.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 12, 2015)

It just about makes me sick every time I see you post pictures of these walnut slabs!
Please, please, please DON'T STOP!!!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 12, 2015)

Since Danny brought it up and it has been a LONGGGGG week, I dug thru the pile and it is Christmas again 2 1/2 -2 1/2 and 1 1/2 inch thick.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2015)

Man that bottom piece in the last picture is as pretty as wood gets - of any species. Just killer man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Man that bottom piece in the last picture is as pretty as wood gets - of any species. Just killer man.




Thanks Kevin, It is tight curl and wild color......


----------

